
Show HN: Humancrypto – obviously up-to-date Python crypto library - iffycan
https://github.com/iffy/humancrypto#tldr
======
bwackwat
Not a bad idea. I appreciate the alternate perspective.

I want to note that modern cryptography tools are not going to expire quickly,
thus you might want to reconsider the "out of date" indicator.

